# [Update: They made it HOME] Two new Maltese are coming home



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

*Update:* 
:yahoo:*SCULPTURES MADE IT TO US, SAFE AND SOUND* :yahoo:

OMG!!!! these pictures don't do the sculptures justice...they are beyond CUTE :wub::wub::wub: sculpture snowy also has an adorable tail :w00t: the whole shirt is there too ... oh my! I am loving them and loving Christine's work :clap: 

I took very quick pictures
I'm displaying them right here, on my desk, bellow my MAC screen









side view









a closer side view 









and this is a side view of Crystal the sculpture, sitting on a lip shaped pillow/little sofa ♥ to best describe her personality/her love to spreading her kisses to the world :wub:









I will take some more with the real malts next to the sculptures (after their bath)
_______________________________________________________________

I just hope that they don't lose their ways to me rayer: (they are still in their way, crossing the huge ocean).

I would like you to see Snowy and Crystal the sculptures maltese 

Snowy the sculpture has a polo shirt on (also notice the polo shirt's collar, upwards, just like the way Snowy the maltese dog wears hisB) ) and look at the HAPPY SMILE that the sculpture has on - yup, that sure is best to represent the malt with a million bucks smile (as my friends call my Snowy)









then we have Crystal the sculpture, showing her tongue and sitting on a lip sofa/pillow:wub: Crystal the maltese dog's number one hobby is spreading her kisses to the world (people, pets, other creatures, even non tangible things, such as the air), so I thought the idea of having a sculpture maltese on a lip shaped sofa/pillow will best represent my kissing machine girl:wub:









I can't wait to have these two sculptures home:chili: I'm too excited! I will display them on my computer desk (my place is already filled with Snowy and Crystal's pictures and all - these sculptures will be a nice bonus). I think that Christine, the one who made these for me, is VERY TALENTED - oh and let me not forget to mention SO SWEET and friendly too 

Ok, I am done showing off the sculptures that I am so excited about. It is FINALLY the weekend here:chili: I have a trip video to work on for you. I just hope that I don't get too lost among the huge amount of video clips and photos that I took in order to put together a bunch of them together...

Wishing you all a wonderful weekend.

hugs
Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh and I just forgot to add the pictures that I sent Christine before she made me these sculptures

Smiley Snowy









Kissable Crystal


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I LOVE them. She is so talented and captured your fluffs so well!! I am planning on contacting Christine to make a cake topper for Cocotini's birthday cake-I love her work!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Jocelyn, I think that a Cocotini Sculpture will look super adorable  

Kat
ps. (good to see you here in SM too) ^_^


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Hi Jocelyn, I think that a Cocotini Sculpture will look super adorable
> 
> Kat
> ps. (good to see you here in SM too) ^_^


Kat, I was wondering how long it took Christine to make your sculptures from the time you first sent her pictures?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

jpupart said:


> Kat, I was wondering how long it took Christine to make your sculptures from the time you first sent her pictures?


7 to 10 days, if I remember correctly, but that's only because she was waiting to get into this creative mood in order to start making them ^_^ I am glad that she did because I love the result :chili:
When/if you get a Cocotini sculpture, I would love to see it, so I hope you will share it :wub:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

TheMalts&Me said:


> 7 to 10 days, if I remember correctly, but that's only because she was waiting to get into this creative mood in order to start making them ^_^ I am glad that she did because I love the result :chili:
> When/if you get a Cocotini sculpture, I would love to see it, so I hope you will share it :wub:


thanks, I will!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love them......so perfect for your babies!!! She captured them beautifully!!:wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow!!! Those are fabulous!!!!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow! They are amazing!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I love Christine's sculptures. They truly are adorable and S&C's personal statues are adorable times a million! Love them Kat! I really need to order another one of her statues. I got one with my Secret Santa package last year and I love it!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Kat, I love them! She did a wonderful job, I would have known they were Snowy and Crystal by looking at them. :wub: I love that beautiful smile on Snowy's face. I have a sculpture by Christine that I won in the raffle but I need to get one of each of the girls.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I adore Christine's work. She's so talented! Kat, the sculptures are darling!!! :wub: C really captures Snowy's cheerful and sweet personality! I love the red lip sofa, very creative and so cute!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Kat, they are beautiful sculptures...so much like your two beautiful babies Snowy and Crystal. I can't tell how big they are in the pictures. Who is Christine? Will she do more?


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

LOVE,LOVE,LOVE,LOVE!! Isn't Christine just amazing what she can do with clay and a photo of our precious babies?


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Those are absolutely beautiful! She did an amazing job portraying your cuties!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Those are perfect representations of them!! One day I'd like a CM sculpture of my boy, but I haven't decided on the pics yet. I hope it comes out as great at Snowy and Crystal's did - just love those too


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They are really cute..... what a fun thing to have. She has captured their characters very well, not easy.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

They are really sweet Kat, great job on the sculptures!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Kat, They are to cute.. I wonder if I send her the picture of my four
sitting at the birthday table if she could replicate it? Could you
pm her contact info.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I sure love them guys; I can't wait to have them decorate my computer desk.



Rocky's Mom said:


> I can't tell how big they are in the pictures. Who is Christine? Will she do more?


A talented lady who makes sculptures of fluffs by using clays. Just send her a pic of any fluff and she will make a sculpture of it. 
She has a fan page in FaceBook (I found her through that): Christine Monroe Sculptures you can contact her through it  these two sculptures are about 2"



Delilahs Mommy said:


> LOVE,LOVE,LOVE,LOVE!! Isn't Christine just amazing what she can do with clay and a photo of our precious babies?


Sure is 



mary-anderson said:


> Kat, They are to cute.. I wonder if I send her the picture of my four
> sitting at the birthday table if she could replicate it? Could you
> pm her contact info.


I think that she has a website, but I was in touch with her through her fan page: Christine Monroe Sculptures She sure can make you some


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Aww they are really cute, I hope they get there safe.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Those are great, Kat! She is very talented, and you are very lucky to have such wonderful subjects for her to create!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Those are great, Kat! She is very talented, and you are very lucky to have such wonderful subjects for her to create!


i couldn't agree more, sweet Linda :tender::tender:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW, those are sooooo adorable, just like sweet Snowy :wub:& Crystal:wub:. They're amazing. She sure did capture they're true likeness.:aktion033: I don't collect figurines but I'd love to have one each of Boo & Hannah. I'll have to check into that.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

They are great.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

momtoboo said:


> I don't collect figurines but I'd love to have one each of Boo & Hannah. I'll have to check into that.


me neither ... all i have is S&C photos...well maybe displayed in many places :blush: 
but other than that, nothing else related to them. these two sculptures are my first.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, she did a great job, those are beautiful!!:heart:
a little Snowy and a little Crystal, love them!!:wub::wub:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Kat, I wanted to thank you for turning me on to these. :wub:

I am going to have her make a few remembrance ornaments for me .... I just love her stuff!!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh I have been so busy with B&B I missed this, I LOVE THEM:wub: she really captured Snowy and Crystal, Kat love the lips in the background of Crystal, she's Miss Kissy Lips :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Kat they look just like Snowy and Crystal!! Christine does very good work I think. I've never seen a custom one by her done of a dog I know. They really look just like them. I love the big red lip pillow Crystal is sitting on. They are both adorable! I love that picture of Snowy as I'm sure everyone does.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all! I am still waiting for them to reach me - maybe they are still crossing the huge ocean...ah! The joy of living way too far; I always pray that what I send to far locations and what gets sent to me to make safely to it's destination. Hope the same happen with these two sculptures. 

Awwh Julee, I hope that u will share once u haVe one of these sculptures:chili:

Kat


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Thanks all! I am still waiting for them to reach me - maybe they are still crossing the huge ocean...ah! The joy of living way too far; I always pray that what I send to far locations and what gets sent to me to make safely to it's destination. Hope the same happen with these two sculptures.
> 
> Awwh Julee, I hope that u will share once u haVe one of these sculptures:chili:
> 
> Kat


Kat, I sent her a message on FB, but she hasn't responded ... is that normal, or should I shoot her an email?

I know some people move slower than me ... I can be impatient. :innocent:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

nekkidfish said:


> Kat, I sent her a message on FB, but she hasn't responded ... is that normal, or should I shoot her an email?
> 
> I know some people move slower than me ... I can be impatient. :innocent:
> 
> HUGz! Jules


Sometimes, FB messaging system goes funny. She was relatively quick at answering my messages (1,2 or 3 days Maximum to respond in FB ), but always faster via e-mail. I would say, better send her an e-mail  

haha I think I am turning into a camel :HistericalSmiley: (camels are known for being very patient. It is one of their characteristics .. just like dogs are known for their loyalty)...

I am being patient, waiting for my shipment of these sculptures to arrive. They were shipped for sometime now, but that is because of the distance. I think that you wont face that problem 

hugs
Kat


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Kat, I just ordered 5 of them!! Not sure she can do them all, but we'll see. :w00t:

I ordered 2 of the remembrance ornaments for Duke and Jackson, one of the little ornaments with Poppy in his cap and gown ... and (crossing fingers) a little sculpture with both Poppy and Cita. If she can do the last one, I asked her to do 2 of them, so I could give one to my Mom for Christmas!!

Cross your paws!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:yahoo:*SCULPTURES MADE IT TO US, SAFE AND SOUND* :yahoo:

OMG!!!! these pictures don't do the sculptures justice...they are beyond CUTE :wub::wub::wub: sculpture snowy also has an adorable tail :w00t: the whole shirt is there too ... oh my! I am loving them and loving Christine's work :clap: 

When I get the time, I'll take a pic of the malts next to sculptures  for now, they are staying right here, on my desk, next to my MAC screen 



nekkidfish said:


> Kat, I just ordered 5 of them!! Not sure she can do them all, but we'll see. :w00t:
> 
> I ordered 2 of the remembrance ornaments for Duke and Jackson, one of the little ornaments with Poppy in his cap and gown ... and (crossing fingers) a little sculpture with both Poppy and Cita. If she can do the last one, I asked her to do 2 of them, so I could give one to my Mom for Christmas!!
> 
> ...


:w00t: Julee, I hope that it doesn't turn into an obsession to both you and I :HistericalSmiley: 

I just can't wait to see yours -- keeping fingers (Kats), paws (malts) and claws (Romeos) crossed for ya!!!
AWWWWH I loved that picture of Professor Poppy :wub: 
I think your mum is gonna like that too.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

YAY! I am so glad they made it home safely!! Isn't Christine's work awesome?! I just LOVE my sculpture of Delilah!! I need a new curio, just so I can put all of Delilah's things in it.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> YAY! I am so glad they made it home safely!! Isn't Christine's work awesome?! I just LOVE my sculpture of Delilah!! I need a new curio, just so I can put all of Delilah's things in it.


Sure is, Laura  

My brother saw the sculptures and now is asking me to have a similar one of his kitty, Romeo 









but I think that we will wait on that one at least until December because I just read this in her page:
I am going to have to stop taking special orders pretty soon.... but I will be back to specials in December!! I will still be doing the Remembrance Ornaments and the personalized candy cane Christmas Ornaments.. which I will post SOON!!
I told my brother that he can spend the time before we order a kitty sculpture by searching and searching for THE picture of Romeo...then, we'll see if she will be able to make a kitty sculpture.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I love them! I just got one from Christine-my Maltese in a purse. I think I will ask her to make me a Rose and a Lily. :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

aprilb said:


> I love them! I just got one from Christine-my Maltese in a purse. I think I will ask her to make me a Rose and a Lily. :wub:


I love all her work. I think that the custom made sculptures are extra special :tender:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love Christine's work. She did a wonderful job capturing Snowy and Crystal. Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They are super adorable Kat :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - they are so adorable.:wub: Almost as adorable as their live counterparts.:thumbsup: I love the attention to detail.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033::aktion033: They are adorable Kat, just like the real Snowy & Crystal.:wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili::chili::aktion033: I LOVE THEM:wub::wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

LOVE LOVE LOVE your new Malts! :wub:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Super cute!!!


----------

